# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в России > Ищу работу >  Ищу работу муз.руком в детский лагерь на лето

## svetlana-tyulina

Ищу работу в лагере музыкальным руководителем на Черном или Азовском море на лето-2011. Имею большой опыт работы с детьми, в том числе в загородных лагерях.

Больше не для себя - для детей. Финансы не позволяют вывезти их из Сибири к морю. 

Если знаете, помогите ссылками - куда можно обратиться!

----------


## Moskva3

Тоже ищу что то подобное...

----------


## Синегорочка

Добрый день. Наверное не в этой теме, но подскажите пожалуйста как найти работу в инете? Очень много информации, но хотелось бы проверенную. Могла бы перепечатывать тексты ...

----------

